# Anyone?



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Is anyone not busy tomorrow with xmas events want to hit the clinton for some xmas chrome???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Gonna be tied up tomorrow. Got out today and went 0 for 2. Had the first one beached and could count the spots on him. Was at least an 8 pounder. He never settled down and slipped right out of hands. The second was much less anticlimactic. I have a half day Wednesday and plan to b-line to the river right after.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I may head over there tommorow pm me ur number

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

U casting plugs down there in the hgts.? It seemed like a lot of people were headed out the other day, but no reports. I take it most did not do well. I was out Saturday morning for a few hours, between two of us no bites. It's been spotty this year.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Hot N Tots and clios mainly. Fishing the bends and deeper cuts. Also any sizable log jams. Made it as far down as Schoenherr today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice report, I been wanting to throw some hardware recently, it's been a couple years since I've done it for steelhead. I've been stuck on this centerpin for the last few years, it's crazy how much water you can cover with a pin. For salmon we cast stick baits every year, and that's a blast! You can cast your arm off with those things, but when you find agressive fish there's no better! I think I'm going to start casting hardware for a change. It's a great way of covering water also.
That's a decent walk when you have some time on your side. I see many newbie's just walk and walk past great water.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I was out xmas eve, went 1-1. Big red maribou jig took the fish. After throwing a few cranks through the hole with no luck, I decided to rety a new jig (learning the clinton has not been kind on my jig supply). Fourth or fifth drift through, bobber down fish on. First steel for me on the Clinton, been putting a lot of time in this year though; definitely gotta put in the time. Silly fish almost beached herself with her first run, made the fight pretty quick. I didn't let her get back into the hole, put on a nice surface show for me.

http://imgur.com/a/DCxiF 

I've got a bunch of fresh spawn and will be hitting the river tomorrow. PM me if you're looking for someone to fish with.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice fish mrjimspeaks. I went out and braved our falling snow today after work around 3:30 pm on the river. I got to th first spot and the very first cast a very sizable Pike ( 36" +) inhaled my hot n tot right in front of me. Lure gone just like that. Managed this nice girl a half hour later on a Pearl Ghost Fish though.






Hope to get out again tomorrow for a few.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

can't wait to get on the river this weekend! anyone going out friday or saturday?


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to go out Saturday, but it's 50/50 right now. If so, I'll be the guy in green waders, camo jacket, Michigan hat screaming FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Depending on how my work goes I might hit the northern part of the Clinton . I haven't been out since the first week of November


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I managed to get out for a couple hours yesterday, and caught hell from the hole family because I've had bron****is since last Saturday. Sucks being locked down for the holiday's! After pinning spawn for a half hour with no bites, I grabbed the spin cast with a hot n tot and second third cast there it was fish on! I did lose it, the fish cleared the water a few times and took run in to rocks and broke me off. Oh well got the blood pumpin good. I'm hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

That seems to be the norm for me the last 2 days also. 3 break offs. Time for new line.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I have 10# p line on for casting hardware, it's not old I think it was the rocks. It took me in some rapids and with the lower water this year there's more exposed stuff then in past years.


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

nighttime said:


> I have 10# p line on for casting hardware, it's not old I think it was the rocks. It took me in some rapids and with the lower water this year there's more exposed stuff then in past years.


braided line doesn't fair too well with rocks, rocks are like hot butter to a knife with braid. 

probably can't wont be able to get out on the water this weekend.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I've used braid in the past, but prefer clear line. This time of year braided will freeze in a hurry.


----------

